# stalker or black widow



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Both are great bows 

Wish I could help more


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

I agree with Jparanee. Both awesome companies that turn out some great bows!


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

You want to purchase the whole company , or a specific bow model? ;-)


----------



## ghoster808 (Jun 29, 2007)

If you want the best of both worlds look into South’s new ILF riser. It has the art/eye candy exotic wood thing going and the total adjustability that the ILF system brings. Custom bow with custom adjustment features. Stalker Apex is the model. 

~ Mike 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltben (Nov 28, 2016)

ghoster808 said:


> If you want the best of both worlds look into South’s new ILF riser. It has the art/eye candy exotic wood thing going and the total adjustability that the ILF system brings. Custom bow with custom adjustment features. Stalker Apex is the model.
> 
> ~ Mike
> 
> ...


Just order Apex riser for same reason


----------



## gfelty (Feb 11, 2018)

I have never shot a stalker. I use to own a widow, never cared for it much.


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

Belicoso said:


> You want to *purchase the whole company* , or a specific bow model? ;-)


Eh, just purchase Both..... call the combined effort _Widow Stalker_.....


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

Love my widows. Beautiful, bulletproof, quiet, accurate, smooth and shoot heavy arrows at good speed. Can’t speak to stalker.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Black Widow. Hands down. Built like tanks, long and proud heritage of success in the field and innovation, multiple options to customize for the shooter, and renowned customer service.


----------



## gradymaci (Jan 5, 2014)

Owned 12 Widows and 1 Stalker..
Stalkers all day..As for Customize options mention about a Widow.. Where is there Static limb option, Where is there ILF option..Widows are Good bows, but not cutting edge like South Cox's Stalkers.
.


----------



## bfisherman11 (Oct 16, 2002)

Honestly your not going to find the bow that fits you best by asking us. I've shot both. Own 2 BW bows and will never sell my BW bows. I am also a Bear and Border fan. You just have to try for yourself. 
Bill


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

bfisherman11 said:


> Honestly your not going to find the bow that fits you best by asking us. I've shot both. Own 2 BW bows and will never sell my BW bows. I am also a Bear and Border fan. You just have to try for yourself.
> Bill


So true.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Both companies have a "try it before you buy it" program. You pay for the bow, they send a sample one, you shoot it/compare it and decide. You get your $ back if you don't like it. BW has the details on the site. Email South at Stalker for the details of his program.


----------



## Milosh_v (Apr 2, 2014)

Belicoso said:


> So true.


X3 all recurves hit differently for different people. So please spend some time shooting one of each brand if possible. Go to your local club and talk to guys that have one and ask to shoot a couple arrows for comparison. As far as quality both the brands mentioned are incredible as far as beauty and construction. So no bad choice.


----------



## jwfranklin (May 25, 2011)

I’m a BWidow fan but agree with above who suggest trying out both and making your decision based on experience. I know many proud Ford and Dodge truck owners but I like Chevy.


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

IN addition to other factors, grip is so critical for me. Without a comfortable grip, I just won't enjoy shooting the bow (as confirmed with my 2 attempts to shoot the very nice blacktail brand).


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

moog5050 said:


> IN addition to other factors, grip is so critical for me. Without a comfortable grip, I just won't enjoy shooting the bow (as confirmed with my 2 attempts to shoot the very nice blacktail brand).


Same with me.Another evil feature why I am spoiled on ILF aloy risers over wooden recurves.If the regular grip doesnt work its easy to shape to the comfort zone.Most wont do this on their custom bows, for a reason of course.


----------

